# Back to school … maybe



## FulfillmentMatt (Aug 31, 2021)

I’ve been doing some research on which masters/graudate programs will be at least partially covered, but if I am unsure it’s worth it for me. If I were to pursue a business-related path, I’d want to end up in Public Relations, I think.

I finished a BS in Journalism last year and I am just trying to see where I want to land. I’ve already moved on from wanting to be a reporter, but I’m not sure if PR is something I want to do or not.

what do you guys think? Could it be worth it to work on one of these RELATED type programs? Just curious if anyone is in the same boat.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 1, 2021)

Maybe. Here is some spot info.








						Target covers schooling costs now
					

In this morning’s Tgt briefly email.              Class is in session       As you heard from Chief Human Resources Officer Melissa Kremer earlier this morning, Target is offering debt-free education assistance for all U.S.-based full- and part-time team members (that includes team members at...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 1, 2021)

I think PR is a good choice for a Journalism major. More opportunity for employment and higher earning potential. Newspapers are dying and online journalism or even broadcast journalism isn't really the same, yanno? You could also look into Market Research/Analysis as a more business-sided form of writing with lots more growth opportunities as well.


----------

